# Périphérique extérieure ne s'affiche pas sur le bureau



## aadamvincenot (6 Janvier 2012)

Bonjour,
Je viens d'acheter un macbook pro.
j'ai un petit souci : quand je branche ma clef USB, ou quand j'insère un CD, les icône ne s'affichent pas sur le bureau.
Que faire ?!
Merci bien,
Anna.


----------



## Xman (6 Janvier 2012)

Finder/Préférences


----------



## drs (6 Janvier 2012)

dans le menu Finder > Préférences, tu coches les petites cases correspondantes


----------



## Xman (6 Janvier 2012)

Grillé


----------



## aadamvincenot (7 Janvier 2012)

Bonjour,
Merci mais ça ne fonctionne toujours pas...
Je ne comprends pas...


---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 19h05 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 19h04 ----------

Merci,
Mais ça ne fonctionne toujours pas...
je ne comprends pas.


----------



## Agrippine6 (21 Septembre 2013)

Bonsoir,

vous pourriez préciser l'endroit exact dans préférences systèmes ? Merci d'avance


----------



## macomaniac (21 Septembre 2013)

Salut *Agrippine*.

Il s'agit des _Préférences_ du Finder. Tu vas donc, dans la barre de menus du Finder, à : _Finder/Préférences/Général_. Il convient, à la rubrique : '_Afficher ces éléments sur le bureau_' de cocher : '_Disques externes_' et '_Cds, DVDs et iPod_', sans compter '_Serveurs connectés_', et bien entendu '_Disques durs_' (si ce n'est fait, cela te permet d'avoir l'icône de _Macintosh HD_ sur le Bureau notamment). Tu pourrais en profiter pour cocher aussi : '_Toujours ouvrir les dossiers dans une nouvelle fenêtre_', car cette option permet d'avoir plusieurs 'Fenêtres-Finder' ouvertes en parallèle, en lieu et place d'un affichage par remplacement de pages dans la même 'Fenêtre-Finder'.


----------



## Agrippine6 (21 Septembre 2013)

Merci beaucoup ! J'ai toujours pensé que c'était un défaut système de mon mac !


----------

